# SF or any place in CA I have 5 pigeons that need home



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have 5 pigeons that need a good home, the ones that I need to give in adoption right now at least are 3 of them, First I found a feral male pigeon with PMV symptoms one day and after that, I found another one that happen to be a female she tried to flies and she used to crash with the paviment, I posted here about both of them, the female is fine she was doing fine after a few weeks, but she found love with my first piji Chulo, I had other birds but they were released, after some time they decided to have family.

I shaked the eggs I even put one at the fridge for one day, and then put back, and even that they hatched, they had 2 beautiful babies looks like Dulce is a female and Angel is a male, but hard to tell, they are both adults now still young but I think ready to start a family and that is one of the reasons that they need to find a nice home with someone that will take care of them, they had never been in the wild, they can't survive there, they only know the house and they both fly inside the house, but need a bigger place with more birds and meet their mates, I mentioned 5 birds, I few weeks ago, I found a baby bird with all the feather, but only feathers means no meat in his bones, very skinny and ready to die, he couldn't move at all, and no weight on him, I have to say that my tears came down after seeing him hidding around a tree, I was coming to work and was able to take him with me, my brother was still in the area after he drop me off, and when he took Chiki to the house my mom started hand feeding him with formula, he didn't move and didn't want to eat, my mom put it in a cage and let him die, she called me and said he's not going to survive, after a few hours... he started eating seeds and drinking water by himself, it was a miracle, after that we started feeding him some defrosted peas and he also gained weight, he changed his color, now he's a beautiful bird, not scared of people and the birds anymore, one of his wings still looks lower than the other one, that's how I found him, but he's able to walk and fly normally, but he's the first one in the morning waiting for his food... I want to find a nice home for him, someone that will give him all the love that we give them, if they get sick you will take care of them, they need to socialize more they are indoors right now, but I'm sure they will be ok been outdoors as long as the place is in a good condition for the cold and hot weather.

I'll take some pics so you can also see them, I don't want to ship, but I'm able to drive even long distance I'm in SF but can drive here in California I also want to see the place and meet you in person to make sure that they found a better place than my house.

Ivette


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Post some pics, that will help a lot!! Wish you were closer to me.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Pip...just out of curiosity....how many could you conceivably take ? I have one which is unreleasable. Healthy, recovered from her maladies (I think it's a she....I can have her sexed)....but unfortunately she does not use one leg due to an old injury.

I have posted another thread here....and quite seriously....at this point I am willing to drive my pigeon anywhere within 16 hours of SF if I can find a good home. I could conceivably transport a few of Ivor's as well.

I just recently brought a pair up to in Portland...12 hours away.....good excuse for a road trip.

It was sorta like "Thelma and Louise" with wings.......

(OK, not really.....)


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

All my birds are kept outdoors, I have a cage that would fit two well. I am getting into the white home realese but I have room for two that wouldn't mind rooming together, I feel bad for some of the rescues.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Interesting....PM me your e-mail....perhaps I can bring down mine and one of Ivor's...we are friends, I will discuss this possibility with her.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok ill send it now


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

what kind of birds you guys have are they feral or a certain breed


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

My stupid pm Isent working so here is my e mail. [email protected]


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Yvannava,

Anwering to your question, all the birds are ferals, I have 2 ops babies they were born at home but their parents are ferals, they are all rescued birds except for these 2 guys, I'll post some pictures tonight, I had been very busy and didn't check here, but I'll post some pics. 

Ivette


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

*adopting feral pigeons*

Thank you so much for your help Pip, let's keep in contact if you are talking with Jaye is the same thing, we are friends, I'll take some good pics tonight. 

Ivette



Pip Logan said:


> All my birds are kept outdoors, I have a cage that would fit two well. I am getting into the white home realese but I have room for two that wouldn't mind rooming together, I feel bad for some of the rescues.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

All right no problem.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

*Pictures*







This is Chiki my rescue baby







Angel






Dulce


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ivette, Do you still have your feral Rescues? Have you considered shipping, I saw a post of a woman looking to adopt a feral or two in Mesa Arizona, that is not too far away and it's the perfect time of year to ship. I never heard of a pigeon not making it.

Cheryl


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Cheryl,

Let me contact Jaye he has also some non releasable so we can both give one of our birds, he's even able to drive over there, Do you have her information?

By the way I just found a king today, I was releasing one of my ferals that had a very long recovery, but was able to release and today was the perfect day, I was around my work when I found this lovely king, I just sent pics to Elizabeth, she'll take it later, she has a waiting list right now, a few in the SFACC, hopefully we find adopters soon.

Let me know the info Cheryl, send me an email, I don't come here everyday.

hugs

Ivette


----------

